# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Ahorrar Agua >  Banyeres estudia ceder el agua del Ebre por la que paga pero no usa

## sergi1907

Cada vez son más los municipios que ofrecen su excedente ya que la paralización de crecimientos hace que las reservas que solicitaron sean excesivas.

Banyeres del Penedès (CiU-PP) estudia ceder a otro municipio  parte del agua del Ebre que tiene reservada pero que no usa y por la que paga un canon. El objetivo es  aligerar el costes de mantener la resrva. Banyeres tiene una reserva del Ebre de 850 m3 al día cuando el pasado año sus necesidades fueron 213 m3 al día. El anterior gobierno (PSC) solicitó una reserva de caudal tan elevado  ya que se esperaba la llegada de empresas y desarrollo inmobiliario. 

Pero el Plan General  y la inversión está paralizada,  por lo que el agua del que podría disponer la localidad es excesiva para sus nececesidades y supone un gran coste. Hasta 2010, cuando no estaba las canalización para recibir el agua del Ebre, era de 3.000 euros al mes por derechos de reserva, pero ahora supera los 10.000 euros por ser una dotación efectiva. La cantidad se paga aunque no se gaste el disponible.

En el caso de que Banyeres ceda una parte de derechos del agua, una posibilidad que debe aprobarse en el CAT, es el municipio que la  reciba quien paga esa  cantidad proporcional que recibe y que se ahorra quien la cede. La cesión no implica la pérdida de los derechos, que en cualquier momento se pueden recuperarsi crecen las necesidades.

Pozos

Banyeres se suministra con el Ebre y con pozos propios. Sin embargo, expertos de Aqualia, empresa de gestión de aguas, han explicado que es más barata el agua del Ebre (unos 0,10 euros m3) que extraer y acondicionar la de pozos (0,40 euros m3).

El consejo es que la localidad no toque los pozos y que utilice la del Ebre para sus necesidades y ceda la sobrante.  Sin embargo si hace unos años el CAT no podía aumentar el caudal de municipios que pedían ampliar el que tenían, ahora son diversas las localidades dispuestas a ceder su excedente a cambio de un ahorro.

La alcaldesa de Banyeres, Nuria Figueras, señala que el gobierno estudia alternativas que permitan reducir costes.  Para 2012 el recibo de los vecinos subirá un 11,4% en el tramo mínimo de 18 m3 al trimestre.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/camp...agua/ebre/paga

----------


## Luján

> Cada vez son más los municipios que ofrecen su excedente ya que la paralización de crecimientos hace que las reservas que solicitaron sean excesivas.
> [...]
> 
> http://www.diaridetarragona.com/camp...agua/ebre/paga


Me parece lógico, correcto y muy buena idea.

----------

